# ID?vid+pic



## dweizoro (Apr 1, 2005)

vid:





Rhom OR Compressus?


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Collection point?


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

Compressus


----------



## JustJoshinYa (Mar 25, 2006)

the head looks off for a compressus. IMO


----------



## dweizoro (Apr 1, 2005)

compressus???


----------



## P boost (Sep 17, 2006)

You can see some baring i would say mostlikely compress


----------



## donkeyfish (Apr 24, 2007)

Those pics are of the same fish?


----------



## SNAKEBITE (Oct 7, 2006)

like GG stated do you know the collection point?

ill take a wack at it and guess xingu rhom


----------



## dweizoro (Apr 1, 2005)

BRAZIL


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

No gibbus that's for sure.


----------



## dweizoro (Apr 1, 2005)

Frank come on~


----------



## jaejae (Apr 16, 2005)

SNAKEBITE said:


> like GG stated do you know the collection point?
> 
> ill take a wack at it and guess xingu rhom


I'm leaning towards rhom as well.....


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

What about strawberry spilo? What do you guys think?


----------



## blazednosferatu (Feb 27, 2006)

Looks like a rhom to me


----------



## odyssey (May 30, 2006)

nice rhom mate


----------



## blazednosferatu (Feb 27, 2006)

Do compressus even get that orangish gill plate? I didnt think so but maybe im wrong


----------



## SNAKEBITE (Oct 7, 2006)

Ja said:


> What about strawberry spilo? What do you guys think?


diffinatly not a strawberry spilo lol


----------



## ASNXPS2 (Mar 14, 2007)

Looks like a Rhom to me. My compresses has a higher back. Also has a little orange on the gill plate.


----------



## dweizoro (Apr 1, 2005)

ASNXPS2 said:


> Looks like a Rhom to me. My compresses has a higher back. Also has a little orange on the gill plate.


show your Compressus to me .tks


----------



## dweizoro (Apr 1, 2005)

vid:


----------



## SNAKEBITE (Oct 7, 2006)

imo the snout is not as pointy,body shape is very elongated to be a s.compressus...yes it has spots but doesnt mean its a compressus.

im sticking with rhom


----------



## dweizoro (Apr 1, 2005)

Thank you very much


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

I think its a Gibbus. They are found in Brazil.


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

After looking at the new pics and watching the video I would definately say rhombeus but as to what varient or locality I'm still scratching my head on that one. It's got some interesting colours on the original pics. This is a good ID thread.


----------



## ASNXPS2 (Mar 14, 2007)

Heres a pic of the compressus that I just lost. Notice the snout is small and pointy and the back is higher and body more compressed.


----------



## dangmatic (May 12, 2007)

looks like rhom?


----------



## dweizoro (Apr 1, 2005)

Thanks a lot

ID Rhom


----------



## zhelmet (Jul 21, 2004)

I always tell your fishes is a rhom. so does mine.


----------

